# Looking for a compact wallet



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Here's the deal. My requirements:

* Purely quality and functionality - brand names not a concern
* Carry 12 to 15 cards
* Still use currency notes occasionally
* Special easy-access section / outer pouch for "most-used card" a bonus
* RFID shielded a bonus
* Compact as possible - thinness OR overall dimensions (if not thin)

Things I am considering:

Ekster Parliament - looking like front runner
Wally Bifold (Distil Union) - close second
Travando Money Clip
Vaultskin Notting Hill
Slimfold Minimalist Wallet
The Ridge

Any user recommendations appreciated!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Bellroy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

12 - 15 cards is a lot. A standard-layout wallet with that many cards will be very thick. A larger wallet with multiple non-overlaid card pockets will keep the wallet thinner - e.g. Ashland's Fat Herbie.


----------



## flatbows (Apr 27, 2014)

Check out Southern Trapper. 100 year warranty, rfid protection, super well made.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpoehler (Jan 26, 2019)

I use “slim clip” I have had it for 10 years now and is the best in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Another recommendation for Bellroy.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for the opinions.

I've looked at all of Bellroy's models but they just look like nice, regular wallets - I want something that will fit smaller or thinner in my pocket.
I've thought about a layout like Ashland's Fat Herbie where you go wide but thin, which is OK by me. Are there any other wallets out there that do the 2x2 layout?
I don't think I eat enough gumbo to be worthy of a Southern Trapper.
Slim Clip is maybe too minimalist for me. I have 15 cards to handle (although realistically, I'm going to have to cull about 3 of them).


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Earthjade said:


> Thanks for the opinions.
> 
> I've looked at all of Bellroy's models but they just look like nice, regular wallets - I want something that will fit smaller or thinner in my pocket.
> I've thought about a layout like Ashland's Fat Herbie where you go wide but thin, which is OK by me. Are there any other wallets out there that do the 2x2 layout?
> ...


Take a look specifically at the Bellroy Micro Sleeve. It's crazy thin for a leather wallet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Vaultskin MANHATTAN Slim Bifold Wallet with RFID Protection


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

For half of your cards, you can look at ezgo slim wallet.
I use one daily for 5 years, and I'm happy with it.

https://www.ezgowallet.com/collections/ezgo-wallets/products/ezgo-slim?variant=31488329731

For all your cards, you can also take 2 wallets....


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

https://www.all-ett.com/collections/rfid-wallets/products/mule-original-wallet


----------



## cruze1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Another recommendation for Bellroy. Fantastic quality and design.


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

Earthjade said:


> Here's the deal. My requirements:
> 
> * Purely quality and functionality - brand names not a concern
> * Carry 12 to 15 cards
> ...


12-15 cards? Ok George.


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

Driver's license, health insurance ID, 3 credit/debit cards - that's it.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

For me it's: 

* 2 Bank Cards
* 2 Credit Cards
* Drivers License 
* Medicare Card
* Health Insurance Card
* Public Travel Card

^ They are the "absolutely necessary" ones (8 cards!)
There's also 5-6 more "super convenient and you will miss them if they're not there" cards - store cards, points cards, membership cards etc etc.

I like the All-Ett wallets: that's a great and thin 2x2 layout.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Couple decades ago in Rio I was carrying my wallet in my front pocket when I saw something like this at a leather booth on the beach. Switched over from then on. Wore it out about ten years ago and replaced it with this one. Now I need another. They're hard to find, at least where I look. 
















Oh, I keep bills and coins in my other front pocket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

^ That's like a leather version of "The Ridge".


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

nodnar said:


> Couple decades ago in Rio I was carrying my wallet in my front pocket when I saw something like this at a leather booth on the beach. Switched over from then on. Wore it out about ten years ago and replaced it with this one. Now I need another. They're hard to find, at least where I look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












There are aluminum versions of that card carrier with RFID protection available that are not any thicker than what you are carrying


----------



## leftnose (Nov 30, 2006)

Earthjade said:


> For me it's:
> 
> * 2 Bank Cards
> * 2 Credit Cards
> ...


This is pretty much what I carry except subtract the medicare card and add a firearms card. I don't carry any store cards as they all accept a phone number instead and I leave my Costco card in my car as I only go there about 2x month and I always drive there so no need to carry the card in my pocket everyday.

To that end, I've been using the Saddleback Front Pocket wallet for years. Since before the price increased and the quality dropped so I couldn't recommend it anymore as much as it's perfect for me.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

I've used a BigSkinny for over two years:

https://www.bigskinny.net/wallet-card-case-new-yorker.html


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

I use this TUMI money clip wallet (leather version). It has one large central pouch (sleeve) and 3 other sleeves that take multiple cards. Been very happy.


----------



## nicholascanada (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes that many cards it is tough to suggest.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

You guys made me google
19 cards, before








After








Alpineswiss, I'll see if it makes a decade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cost&Found (May 5, 2011)

can't go wrong with a goyard card case.


----------



## D50 (Jan 21, 2010)

flowfold

I've been using their Recycled Sailcloth Vanguard - Bifold Wallet. Has been in my pocket since April 2015 when I bought it.


----------



## Shootindave (Sep 15, 2019)

I went to a primary/secondary setup for keys and wallet a few years ago. My wallet has the most used stuff and all that extra is in the secondary. I use a Trayvax wallet as a primary and have liked to for the two years I have used it. Factional and compact. Throw all that stuff you dont use in your old wallet and keep it in your vehicle.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Butterfly Wallet. I got it from Amazon. First one lasted 10 years before getting a little tatty.

3 cards per section for me, but it will hold 4. More if they're thinner than normal. Currency like a normal wallet. I carry it in my front pocket and don't notice it.


----------



## SequoiaMan (Feb 4, 2019)

Another vote for Bellroy.


----------



## SequoiaMan (Feb 4, 2019)

I feel like I had this wallet in the 90s.

Only difference being mine was camo pattern.



Weetabix said:


> Butterfly Wallet. I got it from Amazon. First one lasted 10 years before getting a little tatty.
> 
> 3 cards per section for me, but it will hold 4. More if they're thinner than normal. Currency like a normal wallet. I carry it in my front pocket and don't notice it.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Avo said:


> https://www.all-ett.com/collections/rfid-wallets/products/mule-original-wallet


I've had an All-Ett for 10 years now, (well, maybe on my 3rd). Look no further for a slim, functional wallet that holds a lot. I first noticed the in a motorcycle magazine (motorcyclists DON'T want a fat wallet under their butt for 100's of miles). My two son-in-law's and two nephews all laughed looking at it, but now all four carry All-Ett's. They just work.


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)

For compact, I would get Ridge knockoff from amazon to see if you like that style wallet. I like it but its not for everyone. Saddleback leather ID wallet and Bexar leather goods also make nice wallets.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

CadillacRich said:


> For compact, I would get Ridge knockoff from amazon to see if you like that style wallet. I like it but its not for everyone. Saddleback leather ID wallet and Bexar leather goods also make nice wallets.


I did exactly that.
Bought a $10 Ridge knock-off from eBay in carbon fiber.
I didn't like it, it was too thick and heavy and the money clip annoyed me.
I think I'm really leaning to the Eckster Parliament at this stage if I can cull my everyday card-carry down.
If I can't, a brown leather All-Ett is definitely a front runner (be nice if they had a few more color options - I like a red-brown leather).


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Well, one parameter not disclosed - where will the wallet be carried. I'm a back pocket guy still, so the All-Ett is brilliant there (only glitch is it's so slim, I have to check that I put it back). The Eckster Parliment wouldn't work in a back pocket. Sometimes the All-Ett goes in my front pocket, air-travel, urban areas, etc. I don't want to know it is there either.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

^ Hip pocket or inside coat pocket.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Chums Surfshort Wallet


----------



## zygomatic21 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have an older Coach "baseball card holder". It has 5 slots (3 on one side, 2 on the other) with a small "pouch" in the middle. Works perfectly for everyday carried items. It's also small and thin (even with 6 cards in it) and light - and sits easily in my front pocket.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Chums Surfshort Wallet
> 
> View attachment 14621523
> 
> ...


That would have been good when I was in high school.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

UPDATE - I went with an Ekster Parliament wallet (Merlot Red).
Ekster had a Black Friday sale and 40% off was too good to pass up.
I'll post up a photo or two when it arrives for those who care.


----------



## momo73 (Jun 25, 2015)

I recommend card holder Porsche design, 8 card slots and in the middle space dor notes.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

Earthjade said:


> That would have been good when I was in high school.


Brutal, but spot on. Couldn't imagine pulling that out in business attire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Ekster Parliament (Merlot Red) came in the mail yesterday - postage was slower than I expected for DHL.
I bought a Ridge knock-off and that was a failure. This one is fairly compact so let's see how it goes after a few weeks. It feels and smells like good leather but it is also fairly thin. Also wonder how the stitching will hold up over time as it looks like a regular single-stitch.
Here are some pics next to a 39mm watch, it's currently holding 9 cards:


----------



## angeleno310 (Nov 19, 2018)

I’ve been happy with the Ridge. I use the strap not the clip for bills. Carry between 6 and 10 cards. Wouldn’t work in back pocket tho. 

I used to favor a trifold. But with my cellphone carrying my Aaa card, insurance cards and gift cards, pictures, I was able to downsize to fewer cards. 2CCs, ATM, DL, Medical, public transportation card and building badge when I’m at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

The problem I had with my Ridge knock-off is that while it's compact, all the weight is therefore concentrated. So when packed with 8 or so cards, it feels like I have a little slab in a pocket, like an old Nokia phone or something.
Some people may be OK with that but it wasn't for me. Here's a photo of the Ekster next to that Ridge copy I bought. Both are still small compared to a traditional bi-fold wallet:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I use a wood wallet by the company carved/. Love it/. But I only have about 5 or 6 cards and some cash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CYANiDE (Jul 1, 2014)

I use this: https://saddlebackleather.com/leather-wallet-card

Awesome design. I carry ~10 cards and at least 8 bills (fits neatly in the middle). Works great for me as a front pocket wallet.


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

I like the front pocket wallets from Spooky Mill Dry Goods. Super rustic which I like.

If you want something more luxurious, check out Mercer Goods. Same company as Mercer watches. Scott does nice work with high quality leather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Showdown2608 (Feb 5, 2012)

I got myself one of these but I assume they are not available outside of Europe. Nevertheless, I can't recommend it enough:

https://slimpuro.com/products/znap-slim-wallet-kartenetui-mit-geldklammer

(Choose English as language on the upper right hand corner of the webpage, should it come up in German)


----------



## Showdown2608 (Feb 5, 2012)

I got myself one of these but I assume they are not available outside of Europe. Nevertheless, I can't recommend it enough:

https://slimpuro.com/products/znap-slim-wallet-kartenetui-mit-geldklammer

(Choose English as language on the upper right hand corner of the webpage, should it come up in German)


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

Weetabix said:


> Butterfly Wallet. I got it from Amazon. First one lasted 10 years before getting a little tatty.
> 
> 3 cards per section for me, but it will hold 4. More if they're thinner than normal. Currency like a normal wallet. I carry it in my front pocket and don't notice it.


I think I had the same wallet when I was 10. Mine had a Velcro closure system and a "Cobra Kai" cobra logo with "mercy is for the weak" ironed on under it. I loved that wallet. Reminds me of summer camp 1984. Thanks for the memory!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Used to use a Money-band








then we got super springy polymer notes that were a nightmare to control, so I got a Wingback. Very happy (and you can customise)


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Drksaint said:


> I think I had the same wallet when I was 10. Mine had a Velcro closure system and a "Cobra Kai" cobra logo with "mercy is for the weak" ironed on under it. I loved that wallet. Reminds me of summer camp 1984. Thanks for the memory!


LOL - now you mention it, I had a nylon and velcro wallet back then, too, but I wasn't as cool as you. I think I saw this one at some ultra-light backpacking site.


----------



## ob1page (Oct 5, 2019)

The Hell-Bent 3.0 is the best wallet I've ever owned. Paired with one of their money clips you have a minimal wallet that can hold a bunch of cards, it's easy to find the card you need and it holds a handful of bills. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## dino888 (Dec 23, 2019)

i would suggest just getting a cardholder


----------



## kraymehr (May 6, 2016)

Butterfly wallet. its a trifold, made of sail cloth, still holds an appropirate amount of cards and cash with good organization, but TINY


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

Check out Ashland shell cordovan wallets - the nicest in the business.


----------



## climbtime40 (Nov 21, 2018)

I've been using the ridge for over a year now nad like more than I expected too. Nice and slim so it fits in my front pocket easily.


----------



## ImolaRed (Aug 24, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LWOEC52/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Cheap and the most useful front pocket type wallet I've ever owned. Pull tabs to take the cards out, money clip, it's got it all.


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Check out Colville Leather, outstanding quality:
www.colvilleleather.co.uk


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Bosca


----------



## ImolaRed (Aug 24, 2019)

Damn.....didn't need a new wallet but bought a distil wally billfold because of reading this!!!


----------



## thetony007 (Jul 4, 2018)

Drksaint said:


> Driver's license, health insurance ID, 3 credit/debit cards - that's it.
> 
> View attachment 14562969
> 
> View attachment 14562973


ooooh I got the same thing except it's the regular color/monogram. Not 3 slots though, single on both sides.
BTW, I love the initials inside man. Can I ask how you got that done?


----------



## Drksaint (Dec 30, 2012)

thetony007 said:


> ooooh I got the same thing except it's the regular color/monogram. Not 3 slots though, single on both sides.
> BTW, I love the initials inside man. Can I ask how you got that done?


LV boutique did the monogram when I picked it up.


----------



## OrionBets (Aug 13, 2020)

I use a thin wallet by Mulberry


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Got this here compact coach two wallets in one from jomama... 💲


----------



## roy.erlich36 (Feb 2, 2020)

stbob said:


> Got this here compact coach two wallets in one from jomama...


Got to say i wont be buying coach after this wallet leather starting to peel off after a few months...









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

roy.erlich36 said:


> Got to say i wont be buying coach after this wallet leather starting to peel off after a few months...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True dat, had i actually seen my compact coach in person, i'd of never purchased it. It feels very cheaply constructed, hoping i'm wrong, time will tell...


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Drksaint said:


> Driver's license, health insurance ID, 3 credit/debit cards - that's it.
> 
> View attachment 14562969
> 
> View attachment 14562973


Big fan of LV pocket organizers, have three and one it's the same as yours



















Then, some Goyard (very practical with bills slot)


























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ctom2 (Jan 6, 2017)

I've used this front pocket wallet for a few years. I like it a lot.









Leather Front Pocket Wallet w/ Flap | Warranted |Slim Profile | Col Littleton


Secure and Sturdy handmade leather front pocket wallet w/ a protective fold-over flap. Two pockets for cash, license & credit cards. Personalized. Shop Now!




www.colonellittleton.com


----------

